# Mulberry Pool Sessions start 11/4



## whitewater_fishin (Mar 28, 2012)

Mulberry Pool roll session update - we're officially good to go for roll sessions, starting this Wednesday (11/4). Sessions initially are going to run from 8:30-10 (they're having trouble staffing until 10:30, but they're working on it). Cost is $8.50. Credit cards are accepted until 9, then cash only. If you don't pay, you won't be allowed in.

The pool is requiring us to have EVERYONE sign in this year, and record how they paid. Apparently they've had a change in internal policy, and they're required to document everything - basically they need a record of our shenanigans. 

I'll be looking for volunteers to help me keep all of this running smoothly (i'm traveling for work more this year). If you're interested, please DM. Also, if you're a kayak instructor and looking to teach, let me know. There are lots of new folks looking for help with rolling.
Thanks everyone!


----------



## whitewater_fishin (Mar 28, 2012)

Mulberry Pool roll session resume this week (12/3). 8:30-10p. $8.50. Cash only after 9!


----------



## outwash (Oct 21, 2011)

Anyone know - have the mulberry pool sessions started back up?

Thanks


----------



## whitewater_fishin (Mar 28, 2012)

They resumed last week. The next is this week (1/20)


----------

